# Blackwater River/Bay



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I haven't seen any discussions or reports of monster reds, specs, etc., from Blackwater. Is anyone fishing there? It's been a few weeks since I was out there. This cool spell might get things moving!!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle, look in the Inshore section of this forum.
Lots of Blackwater and Escambia bay reports.

I fish blackwater 2-3 times a week, always do pretty good.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I fish BW quite regular. At least 1-2 times per week - with exception of the past 2 weeks. I wonder why folks posting to inshore forum? I'll check it out

Thx...


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

been slower than normal the past few weeks, it will pick up again after the first long cool snap and the fish change their patterns.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I was in Chocktawhatchee Bay this afternoon testing my bay boat after I got it out of the shop this morning ($600 for a manifold air pressure regulator). I carried an old Penn spinner and a spinner bait. Found some pelican diving in the water and started slinging the spinner bait. In less than a dozen casts, I caught two Spanish Mackerel (1 was 30"), 3 Bluefish, and a Gaftop.


----------

